# Help from Movie Gurus???



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

After sitting in on a few rounds the Movie Trivia games I wondered if someone might be able to help me 
with a question I have had for years.

A long time ago (in late 60's or 70's or 80's) I was watching a scifi type movie and I can only remember 
1 scene from the movie.

The scene was a person saying something to a group of people describing an energy source that could only be 
contained by using pure gold. I remember the guy throwing a pen over the gold wall and the pen was vaporized. 

I think there was some kind of natural disaster happening like a meteor strike. At 1st I thought it was Meteor 
with Sean Connery but after viewing the DVD I found no such scene.

Any ideas? This has been driving me crazy for years.

Thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great, now you pass the craziness to me! lol


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That's great, now you pass the craziness to me! lol


Why do you kinda remember the movie as well??


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

kinda sounds like forbidden planet...


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not forbidden planet. I just saw that about a month ago and I don't recall a scene that mentioned pure gold containing some kind of energy.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Definitely not forbidden planet. I got that on Memorized. 

Something from the Late 60's early 70's.

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do know any of the actors names from the film or maybe a production company logo. Also any info as to the nature of the film as in, took place only on earth , no space shots, only humans no aliens, that sort of thing.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> Do know any of the actors names from the film or maybe a production company logo. Also any info as to the nature of the film as in, took place only on earth , no space shots, only humans no aliens, that sort of thing.


Unfortuantely I can't remember the actors if i could I'd hit the IMDB.

It did take place on earth No Aliens that I can think of.

I think it was a catastrophe type movie. I think the power source was under ground bunker ??.

Sorry not much to go on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> Why do you kinda remember the movie as well??


Not really, but it made me think for a while and tried searching on google.
Now I give up


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Give me a little bit of time, Spec, I haven't given up. Just really didn't want to post until I had something concrete to go by. Like FE, my brain is bleeding on this one. We might need just a tad more info than what we're getting.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Give me a little bit of time, Spec, I haven't given up. Just really didn't want to post until I had something concrete to go by. Like FE, my brain is bleeding on this one. We might need just a tad more info than what we're getting.


Great. Thanks Sin

Also doesn't take place in the future. Something like mid - late 20th century.

I saw the movie on TV and not at the theatre.

Not sure if it might be an episode of a series like (Time Tunnel or Voyage to the bottom of the sea)

What ever it was I'm pretty sure it was in color.

I hope that helps.

And nice to see The Big gun brought in


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Could it be *The Day After?* It came out in 1983 on television and starred Jason Robards, JoBeth Williams and John Lithgow. I thought about this thread when I logged off earlier and decided to check IMDB to confirm some things and it did indeed come out about the time frame you're thinking of. It takes place in present day and centers around a world catastrophe. That may not be it, but that's all I can come up with for the nonce. I'll keep trying if that isn't the film you're looking for.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Could it be *The Day After?* It came out in 1983 on television and starred Jason Robards, JoBeth Williams and John Lithgow. I thought about this thread when I logged off earlier and decided to check IMDB to confirm some things and it did indeed come out about the time frame you're thinking of. It takes place in present day and centers around a world catastrophe. That may not be it, but that's all I can come up with for the nonce. I'll keep trying if that isn't the film you're looking for.


Unfortunately I don't think it was that movie.

I know the movie you are talking about. That was a docudrama type with Steve Guttenberg.

The movie I'm thinking of had a different film style. The film style was more 70-ish. if that makes sense.

Hard to explain. But if you remember the 70's movies \ shows had a unique feel to the picture.

Think "Probe" with Hugh O'brian, Buck Rogers, Battlestar Galactica. remember how the picture 
looked in those days as opposed to The early "Beverly hillbillies" Batman, Get smart. Does this make any sense ?

I hope I am explaining my self correctly.

Now that I think of it the style for that movie had already changed by that yr (1983)

Thanks again for helping This has been driving me nutz:googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Was Sean Connery in it? I know you mentioned *Meteor* earlier, but there is one from 1974 called *Zardoz.* That Connery was in. If that isn't it, then color me officially stumped.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i found a Meteor 1969 version for tv had no info on it though ......


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Was Sean Connery in it? I know you mentioned *Meteor* earlier, but there is one from 1974 called *Zardoz.* That Connery was in. If that isn't it, then color me officially stumped.


I thought it was Meteor. After watching the DVD I realized it wasn't that one.
I just did a power search on IMDB for all Sci-Fi movies between 1967 -1980

Came back with 549 Titles. After looking thru all of them (Talk about eyes bleeding) I did see a possible match

Armageddon (1969)

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0064039/

Unfortunately there is not information in the IMDB so cannot tell if this is the movie. 
Has anyone ever heard ofthis movie? Not the Bruce Willis one


----------

